# tubal following c section



## astough (Oct 6, 2011)

If a patient has a c-section delivery and then has a tubal following delivery, what ICD-9 codes do I use for the tubal??  I use 58611 for the CPT but never know if I should use       V25.2 along with 669.71 (or whatever other c-section code may be indicated).  Can someone help clarify please?  Thanks!


----------



## tgessinger (Oct 6, 2011)

You would use the 669.XX code for the C/S, and V25.2 for the tubal.


----------



## k_isabel04 (Oct 6, 2011)

C/S 59515 or 59510 for global and tubal 58611 w/ V25.2 only. 
Seperate the cesarean dx from tubal.


----------

